# Getting Jobs from US Agencies with rebuilding of America



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Importance of DUNS and CCR from Stimulus Plan and beyond*

Hey all, 
The stimulus plan is starting to take effect. The details can be found in the following attachment just published by the White House on Feb 18 
http://www.recovery.gov/files/Initial%20Recovery%20Act%20Implementing%20Guidance.pdf

You will notice that it states “Begin outreach efforts with potential applicants to create or update their profiles in Dun and Bradstreet Universal Numbering System (DUNS) and Central Contractor Registration (CCR)”.

I would suggest starting these two processes if you are a contractor and want to try and get involved over the next few years. This will be an important starting point no matter what – else all other chances are off for you. Who knows where we will be in 2010 and on, so you might as well just position yourself for what may be. Phil


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Dude, just go to the closest GSA office and start making friends, it's free!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

isn't that kinda what i've been saying????


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Yes, you can get jobs without the CCR registration*


Mud Master & RidgeWalker,
I agree with your statements, especially if you are looking to do small local jobs (from your town or city for example) that are less than $25,000. I have done so with just my license, insurance, etc. Everything else with Federal opportunities does require all the other information talked about and having yourself registered with the CCR will be just another obstacle taken care of. 
Phil


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I wasn't speaking about not being registered with CCR. For them to release a check to you, you have to be registered with CCR, it's like a GC's qualification form, it has all your pertinent information to let them know what type of jobs you can do, and therefore can be trusted to financially complete the projects they award you. The amount of the projects is a mute point, as I have done $100,000.00 + renovations for GSA before, because the PO knew my company. Not being on CCR does not limit you to doing jobs $25,000.00 and under.

I was speaking of the fact that most contractors that work strictly, or 90% or more for the government get their work through contacts they have made at GSA, DGS, DOD, NSA, etc..

Being registered through CCR is only a information system to get you in their system of contractors that WANT to do work for the gov't, there is no guarantee that you'll even get a chance to bid on anything. To be a successful gov't contractor, you have to know someone within one or more of the organizations to continuously get ITB's from them, and stay away from having to bid against 10-15 other contractors.


----------



## JBMagi (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thinning out the field*

I dont think I will end up with any of these jobs. But I hope some of my competitors do. It seems like in my area everyone and there brother slaped a magnet on their truck during the past few boom years. Now I am trying to compete against a bunch of starving hacks. Sux but hopefully programs like these and some of the infrastructure work from the bail out will move them out of the field. I would love to see them able to eat too but just not off my plate.


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

the govt specifies a small buisness as having 3 yrs recipts at $33.5mill to qualify.not quite a small business to me...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

clearwater507 said:


> the govt specifies a small buisness as having 3 yrs recipts at $33.5mill to qualify.not quite a small business to me...


 
You don't need $33.5M to qualify as a Small Business, that is the max allowed to qualify as a small business enterprise. Looking at numbers alone it may sound high, but in the reality of Gov't contracting, it is small. Most Gov't contractors that due the large new construction, renovation, etc.. are $100M-$900M (Think Skanska, Turner, Grunley, Clark, Balfour Beatty, Tetra Tech, Lakeside Engineering, etc..). So it really in essence just opens up doors for other companies that do much smaller scale work to be allowed other federal contracts that are given to the larger, more financially stable companies.

Also, the $33.5M is just for General Contractors.
Specialty Contractors is $14M
Dredging Contractors is $20M
Land Subdivision is $7M

If you want a smaller margin to work with, check your local county & state Gov't. Most are under $5M to qualify as an SBE, Maryland for instance is $2M. 3yrs reciepts are asked for, however not a qualifier. You can't be an subsidiary of another company, large or small. You must be independent, and hold the proper licenses & insurances. There are a few others but those are the main qualifers to be registered as an SBE.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Some states are easier than others, you dont have a shot in the dark here unless you are a minority owned business.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

General Findings up to this point

Here is where I am up to by reading all the replies and other threads and referenced hyperlinks. Other comments that I read on ContractorTalk often convey the same results. Keep in mind that I am just touching the tip of the iceberg. There is a lot more out there for us to learn regarding making money off the govt.

I will follow up with a separate post about what my plan of attack for PMI will be. Sorry if some of this is a little repetitive, but some may be new. It's also a good idea to have the information located at one space.

General Findings:

- Registering on the govt's CCR.gov website is the first important step.
Anyone selling any product or service (from pencils to building roads) to the govt must register. Not registered, no big contracts.

- And yes, once registered you will be inundated with solicitation emails from everybody and their maiden aunt. This is all part of the requirement of open govt and the Freedom of Information Act. There are many companies that sell (often useless) services to millions of companies looking to make money off the govt.

- Companies like Onvia and Demandstar are just selling a service of consolidating all those govt RFPs into one place and then emailing that list to you at a fee. I feel this service is not really necessary for Federal bids, but could be very handy for the numerous small govt agencies like counties, towns, schools, police etc.

- Other than everything being available on the internet, the govt procurement procedures haven't changed much since the early 1980s.

- FBO.gov (aka FedBizOpps) is the best (govt based) free website-tool.
Here anyone can research any and all open Federal Govt Requests for Proposal (RFPs). This website includes listings of contracts already awarded. Note: this is for contracts valued at $25,000 or more. If you find something you want to bid on you must contact the govt purchasing agent at that govt entity/agency. Of course the first thing they will ask is; are you registered with CCR.gov?

- According to FBO.gov for contracts valued at less than $25,000 the proper govt website is OSDBU.gov (the Office of Small and Disadvantaged Business Utilization). But so far this has been useless, at least during my research. All I can get out of the website is that indeed their mission is to help small companies and they list all the fancy Conferences they put on (for govt agencies not us). I am still working on this one.

Several of the people on the ContractorTalk thread expect, or hope, the govt to change its ways to benefit them. In reality the winners making money will be the people who figure out how to work within the govt's own strange world. And there are several big companies that have done just that over many years.

I believe that now is the time to get your foot in the door, because serious govt spending is just around the corner. It will be painful for anyone new to get started, but it is not going away. I have a strategy but it is not as organized as my description mentioned in this posting and the rest of the thread. Also, a piece of my strategy includes me using www.MyOnlineToolbox.com, a tool for contractors to work independently or in conjunction with one another. I want to be upfront and make readers aware that I am an investor (among many other people) in that business, but do not want to get into all the defense that comes along in this forum by me being affiliated with it. At this time, all I care about is getting more work for my business, and in this case some of it will come based on how I use my business tool. I have to think about what I share with everyone and definitely do not want to have to spend time defending myself for helping the community. Ask me to guide you to my previous comments for this if you care to know, otherwise I am sure new readers of this thread see that I am trying to be genuine, have done a lot of research and summary for their benefit. Please give me some slack and not question the limited investment involvement I have
with the toolbox when I eventually post my strategy. Hope everything
helps some of you. Thanks, Phil


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

The government started its own blog

*SBA launches social networking site for small businesses *March 20, 2009
WASHINGTON, DC - The Small Business Administration has launched an online social networking site for small businesses. 

The site lets small business owners, bloggers and the agency share information and discuss starting small businesses. 

Features include discussion forums, blogs, and tools to help small business owners navigate government resources, laws and policies. 

Online: http://community.business.gov

The contracting blog pages can be found at http://community2.business.gov/bsng/board?board.id=GovernmentContracting


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Inc. Guidebook available in April*


Hey everyone,
I was just reading the newest April 2009 edition of Inc. Magazine (The handbook of the American Entrepreneur). It has a 4 page pull out that professionally organizes a lot of what has been said here by myself and others.


----------



## TonyC5C (Apr 9, 2009)

PMI your doing a WONDERFUL job here. Just signed up today, Think I will run to the news stand and grab the new INC. mag and check it out. What a few guys here said, and this is if your the smaller guy. The fed works like this. anything up to $3000 all the project officer has to do is pick up the phone book and call someone. $3001 - $25,000 the project officer needs to acquire only 3 bids and these contractors are at his discretion..again he can call 3 GC's right out of the phone book. And lets say 2 of them call back with bids, and the 3rd either turns it down or doesnt call back..guess what? that third onw is still submittible!! So as far as making some govt friends..its highly recommended especially for the smaller guys. Do good work, then an agencies PO will call you back for more work.

Basically for the smaller guys that arent looking to get into the bidding process and all the paperwork, NETWORK and remember your range is for $3001-$25,000 jobs! Good luck!


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Upcoming webcast from HousingZone in June*

I am just making you aware that HousingZone.com will have a webcase in June. I do not know the specific date at this time (and will post it once I know). The topic is *Housing Stimulus Information for Builders and Remodelers, *June 2009: The stimulus package provides opportunities for builders and remodelers to work with their customers and jump start new business. For many, though, the opportunity is murky and the chance to differentiate difficult. Hear how successful builders and remodelers are taking advantage of the stimulus package to help their companies. Learn about what works and what doesn’t from people who are doing it.


----------



## brushmasters (Apr 15, 2009)

There is a great resource from Inc. Magazine - "How to Become a Government Contractor" in the April 2009 issue. Sorry, can't post the link, only allowed to post URLs to other sites after making 15 posts or more.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

brushmasters said:


> There is a great resource from Inc. Magazine - "How to Become a Government Contractor" in the April 2009 issue. Sorry, can't post the link, only allowed to post URLs to other sites after making 15 posts or more.


Here you go - printer friendly version
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090401/how-to-become-a-government-contractor_Printer_Friendly.html


----------



## FJRFencer (Apr 16, 2009)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Some states are easier than others, you dont have a shot in the dark here unless you are a minority owned business.


 +1

I have been in the registry for 2 years and got 1 job


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Now trying through NFIB*

Hi all,
This has definitely been a trying experience, but I just wanted to make you aware that I continue to give it a go every time a new opportunity comes along. I have passed along all my information and challenges to the National Federation of Independent Business (www.nfib.com) which is the largest lobby group for Small Businesses. I know they are disappointed about how the stimulus funds are more benefiting big business than small business. Not sure if any of this will help, but I did provide this link so that they can see we are genuinely interested and trying to be a part of the process.
Phil


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

PMI said:


> Hi all,
> This has definitely been a trying experience, but I just wanted to make you aware that I continue to give it a go every time a new opportunity comes along. I have passed along all my information and challenges to the National Federation of Independent Business (www.nfib.com) which is the largest lobby group for Small Businesses. I know they are disappointed about how the stimulus funds are more benefiting big business than small business. Not sure if any of this will help, but I did provide this link so that they can see we are genuinely interested and trying to be a part of the process.
> Phil


Phil I appreciate the effort. I have been giving it a try myself. I have not made a lot of progress, but attended a few conferences and submitted a few bids. I think because a lot of the programs have not been officially funded it is causing delays in information being provided and work distributed.

If I make any head way I will post the information to this thread. Thanks for the effort.

I have had some good luck with the 203k Remodeling loan programs. Everything else to date has been a fishing expedition for the most part


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We just decided today to stop bidding on HUD and USDA contracts. Our results have been dismal. Just this morning we learned that our bids for 2 jobs are once again substantially higher than the "successful contractor". One we are twice the awarded contract and the other we were 4x the contract. At least 9 bids out this year with pretty much the same results.

On the jobs where we get to see the results I can say that we are not alone. There are a couple of lowballers taking all the work and most of the competition is more or less in the same ballpark as we are with pricing. Our phone is starting to ring again with people that know and want us so we're packing our ball and leaving this game.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

